

US spy court: NSA to keep collecting phone records - f_salmon
http://news.yahoo.com/us-spy-court-nsa-keep-collecting-phone-records-214801109--finance.html

======
salient
This whole Court needs to be disbanded. Even if they keep it as a (hopefully
much reformed) institution they need to at least choose the judges in a much
more open way. I'm still very skeptical such a spying-focused Court can not
become corrupt, though. Single purpose courts have a very bad track record in
serving "justice", I think.

